
Dell layoffs this week: 15,000 to be hit: report - coloneltcb
http://www.zdnet.com/dell-layoffs-this-week-15000-to-be-hit-report-7000025879/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
mathattack
_One of the publication 's sources predicts the cuts -- which are expected to
hit at least 15,000 people -- will be "a bloodbath" when it arrives this week.
The severance package includes two months' pay plus an extra week for each
year in Dell's employ, a bonus at 75 percent, health insurance for 18 months
in the U.S. and some outplacement services at least stateside._

This sounds like a brutal layoff, but the terms seem remarkably generous.

